# Graphics Contest #15 - Starring Dreamer



## TxnKats

Okey dokey ya'll, by now ya'll know the rules. If not, check out the rules here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=23241. Remember to obey the size limitations. Other than that, just have fun! There's no theme, so just have fun! The contest is open for a week (or until 15 entries has been reached, whichever comes first).

Anyway, here's this week's subject..Dreamer!


----------



## ForJazz

*dies* 

I will find a way to enter this one, even though I still have no internet and need to use computers at Kinko's or the office. It's DREAMER...I just have to.


----------



## Tabassco

Here's mah entry... ahah!


----------



## Shivvy

ohhh I am looking forward to dabbling with this is corel painter :lol: :lol:


----------



## TxnKats

ForJazz said:


> *dies*
> 
> I will find a way to enter this one, even though I still have no internet and need to use computers at Kinko's or the office. It's DREAMER...I just have to.


hehe I thought you'd have that reaction!


----------



## Megan1216

Tada! Here is Dreamer. :lol: 









http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... r1-med.jpg


----------



## Shivvy

here is my entry (all a bit of fun):


----------



## Tabassco

catlover, that is soo pretty.

Shivvy I love the theme! :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21




----------



## Keeper of the Cat

I was supposed to paint the trim on the house today.
That did not happen! :lol:


----------



## Tabassco

icklemiss21 love how you made her/his nose blue. 

Keeper that is pretty neat.


----------



## Megan1216

Tabassco said:


> catlover, that is soo pretty.


Thanks Tabassco! 

Everyone is doing great.


----------



## manitu22

That looks awesome dad! I wish I still had adobe on this computer.


----------



## Keeper of the Cat

That was done with PSP 7 Kris....and some plug-ins. I haven't used Adobe for a long time. PSP is more user friendly.


----------



## Shivvy

Keeper of the Kat,

Sorry to change the subject, but I see your from the adirondack mountains area of NY. I live in England but spent 8 weeks on a summer camp near Scroon Lake. What a beautiful a lovely place it was.


----------



## Keeper of the Cat

Shivvy...... Scroon Lake is about 3 hours SOUTH of me. I am glad you enjoyed the visual, and hopefully the change of pace.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM

okay it isnt the best but I took a shot at it!


----------



## BoscosMum




----------



## ForJazz

catlover that is my favorite graphic that you ever did -- it's good! You did a great job.


----------



## Tabassco

Lacey'sMuM said:


> okay it isnt the best but I took a shot at it!


WOW I Love it 8O


----------



## DesnBaby

Dreamer  :


----------



## Megan1216

ForJazz said:


> catlover that is my favorite graphic that you ever did -- it's good! You did a great job.


Thanks Forjazz!


----------



## cagnes




----------



## icklemiss21

Cagnes, thats lovely!


----------



## Heather102180

All graphics so far are really good! I'm afraid to enter lol!


----------



## Tabassco

WOW cagnes, that is gorgeous. :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum

Hey......how come no-one likes my entry?


----------



## Tabassco

BoscosMum said:


> Hey......how come no-one likes my entry?


Join the club.


----------



## TxnKats

Tabassco said:


> BoscosMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey......how come no-one likes my entry?
> 
> 
> 
> Join the club.
Click to expand...

Hey now...I think both of your entries are wonderful!


----------



## BoscosMum

Heeeheeehehehehehe :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well... I like all of them! Alot of different styles this time!


----------



## cagnes

Thanks icklemiss & Tabassco!




Tabassco said:


> BoscosMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey......how come no-one likes my entry?
> 
> 
> 
> Join the club.
Click to expand...

I love them both! BoscosMum, I love the effect of yours, it looks like a beautiful drawing. Tabasco, I love the look & style of your entry... that would make a gorgeous wallpaper. 

I don't usually comment on the entries, but I think that all of the other graphics entered so far are really good!


----------



## BoscosMum

Ugghhhhh...I was having a *moment* Sorry.


----------



## Stephie

I'm envious of you all - such talent, these are all superb. I never take part but I always like to look at the entires and vote 



catlover_2004 said:


> Tada! Here is Dreamer. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... r1-med.jpg


I agree completely with ForJazz - catlover this is really pretty, you have done a lovely job.


----------



## ForJazz

He is so cute. I had permagrin the entire time I was making this. I just love Dreamer.  Oh and JJ -- I will probably make this into a wallpaper if you're interested. Let me know.


----------



## Shivvy

as usual, For Jazz. That is wonderful. I love it


----------



## TxnKats

ForJazz said:


> He is so cute. I had permagrin the entire time I was making this. I just love Dreamer.  Oh and JJ -- I will probably make this into a wallpaper if you're interested. Let me know.


I would love that as a wall paper!


----------



## Megan1216

Stephie said:


> I'm envious of you all - such talent, these are all superb. I never take part but I always like to look at the entires and vote
> 
> 
> 
> catlover_2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tada! Here is Dreamer. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... r1-med.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely with ForJazz - catlover this is really pretty, you have done a lovely job.
Click to expand...

Thanks Stephie!

Dawn, I think yours is good, too. When I said everyone is doing a good job I meant everyone including you.


----------



## TxnKats

Just a reminder...the contest will end sometime tomorrow (Monday) afternoon, probably around 12 - 2pm Central Standard Time.


----------



## ForJazz

More entries, people!


----------

